# Glock 36 problems.



## CRglocK41

Ok. I just purchased this Glock 36 yesterday. Brand new in box. I cleaned and oiled it. I had a few minutes of time today to take a couple shots. Winchester 230g white box. Shot 24 rounds. First mag I experienced an FTE. Then throughout the next 3 magazines I experienced 3 maybe 4 times where the slide locked back with ammo still in the mag. Simply racking the slide put another round in the chamber, but none the less annoying. The FTE as I researched more possibly could have been from "limp wristing" ? As im not extremely experienced with pistols and also wasn't expecting the amount of recoil out of this thing. But the slide lock I cant figure out. Any ideas for both of my problems?


----------



## jakeleinen1

Don't worry too much about it... First, my Glock 17 had 2 FTEs when I first took it out. There's a reason its called a break in period. I promise after a clean and a lube you won't have that issue. Put another 100 rounds in it or so and if you still have problems then you should worry.

A small thing is also that Winchester white box tho its the ammo I use isn't my favorite for breaking in a pistol. Federal might do you better or the more expensive Remington rounds.


----------



## pic

CRglocK41 said:


> Ok. I just purchased this Glock 36 yesterday. Brand new in box. I cleaned and oiled it. I had a few minutes of time today to take a couple shots. Winchester 230g white box. Shot 24 rounds. First mag I experienced an FTE. Then throughout the next 3 magazines I experienced 3 maybe 4 times where the slide locked back with ammo still in the mag. Simply racking the slide put another round in the chamber, but none the less annoying. The FTE as I researched more possibly could have been from "limp wristing" ? As im not extremely experienced with pistols and also wasn't expecting the amount of recoil out of this thing. But the slide lock I cant figure out. Any ideas for both of my problems?


Was the recoil controllable , did you have to regrip the gun after each shot


----------



## CRglocK41

Thanks jake. I hope so. Im just shooting the Wins because I had a leftover 50 rnds so.

An pic. No I didnt have to regrip after each shot. But Im so use to my M&P 9 that I really wasn't expecting the recoil. So I held it a bit more firmly and it didnt FTE after that. Just the slide problem.


----------



## denner

CRglocK41 said:


> Thanks jake. I hope so. Im just shooting the Wins because I had a leftover 50 rnds so.
> 
> An pic. No I didnt have to regrip after each shot. But Im so use to my M&P 9 that I really wasn't expecting the recoil. So I held it a bit more firmly and it didnt FTE after that. Just the slide problem.


As far as your slide locking back with ammo still in the magazine may be a issue of your hand pushing up inadvertently on the slide lock while addressing recoil. I've seen some G-36's with magazine issues, but NIB, i don't know. WWB is very good ammo for breaking in a pistol, in my experience it runs hotter than other standard range ammo. PS the Glock 36 is a small, thin gripped, light weight 45 acp, so yes, it's a handful in the recoil department.


----------



## DJ Niner

The vast majority of "premature slide lock-back" problems I've seen and/or heard about turn out to be user-related. As denner mentioned, above, some part of the shooting hand (usually the thumb) or support hand is contacting the slide stop lever during the recoil cycle, and causing it to lock the slide back.

Next time you shoot it, make a concerted effort to tuck the shooting-hand thumb down, as far down away from the slide stop lever as possible, and if the thumb of the support hand in anywhere near the slide stop lever, do the same with the other thumb. If you don't experience any more premature lock-backs when you deliberately keep the thumbs away from the slide stop lever, then that was the problem.


----------



## Huckleberry44

When you cleaned the gun, did you completely disassemble it? If you did, make sure your slide stop lever spring is under, rather than over, your locking block pin (this is the top pin closest to the slide). I don't believe this is what you did, as it would lock back every time you shot or racked it. I suppose it's possible, however, that your thumb may have inadvertently held it down on some shots (just like it might hold it up, as suggested by an earlier poster). The difference here is, if the spring is OVER the locking block pin, it will hold the lever UP, as opposed the it being pushed down when the spring is loaded as it's supposed to be (and UNDER the LB pin).

I have taken my Glocks apart so many times I can't begin to count. About a month ago, I accidentally installed the slide stop lever spring over the locking block pin and I couldn't rack the slide without it locking rearward. Simple mistake.


----------



## jakeleinen1

denner said:


> As far as your slide locking back with ammo still in the magazine may be a issue of your hand pushing up inadvertently on the slide lock while addressing recoil. I've seen some G-36's with magazine issues, but NIB, i don't know. WWB is very good ammo for breaking in a pistol, in my experience it runs hotter than other standard range ammo. PS the Glock 36 is a small, thin gripped, light weight 45 acp, so yes, it's a handful in the recoil department.


Bingo! I should have thought of that. My buddy used to hold his pinky firm on my G30 magazine while holding the gun and it would always jam because of it


----------



## berettabone

What?


jakeleinen1 said:


> Don't worry too much about it... First, my Glock 17 had 2 FTEs when I first took it out. There's a reason its called a break in period. I promise after a clean and a lube you won't have that issue. Put another 100 rounds in it or so and if you still have problems then you should worry.
> 
> A small thing is also that Winchester white box tho its the ammo I use isn't my favorite for breaking in a pistol. Federal might do you better or the more expensive Remington rounds.


----------



## CRglocK41

Thanks guys. I should really just go out and shoot it more before I come to assumptions. But it did kind of bother me having a 20% failure rate firing lol. But it is a unique gun and I will definitely put more rounds through it while figuring out how to shoot it


----------



## pic

CRglocK41 said:


> Thanks guys. I should really just go out and shoot it more before I come to assumptions. But it did kind of bother me having a 20% failure rate firing lol. But it is a unique gun and I will definitely put more rounds through it while figuring out how to shoot it


Shoot the gun again ,like Denner, and Niner suggests ,,be sure not to be engaging the slide stop. 
If the slide still stays open . Send it back. I personally believe in break in periods. But I believe the handgun should function properly during this period


----------



## denner

Just a thought, and probably what I'd do if I had a G-36, is get a Hogue Handall Jr. Small Size Grip Sleeve. Might need some trimming on the bottom, but it will work fine. It will dramatically improve your grip which will help in the limp wristing department, help you to control the pistol, and greatly reduce felt recoil. Follow DJ's advice to see if that's the problem and try to keep your pinky away from the base of the magazine as jake1 mentioned. According to hickok45 the G-36 recoils the most of any Glock.


----------



## CRglocK41

Definitely watched that hickok video like 4 times lol. But yes. I noticed how I was shooting. The lower part of my palm was totally hitting the slide release. As the slide lock on here seems very touchy when not engaged. And I may try out some Talon rubberized grips.


----------



## CRglocK41

Finally got her out again today. From my little research and your guys tips I was able to shoot 100 rnds with no malfuction. Thanks a ton guys. This things pretty accurate too!


----------



## DJ Niner

Glad to hear it! And yes, most Glocks are very accurate (when fired by a competent shooter with decent ammo) compared to service-grade pistols of similar size/weight.

Enjoy that G36!


----------

